

Startup Quote: Dave McClure, founder, 500 Startups - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1520974581

======
sjasmin
I am not usually one to bitch about a lack of social media integration, but
this definitely should be something integrating into my facebook/twitter
streams.

~~~
raychancc
What do you mean?

------
raychancc
That which does not kill you makes you stronger.

\- Dave McClure (@davemcclure)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1520974581>

